# Left hand Savage .308 Win NIB



## bigpapacow (Nov 15, 2007)

I have a brand new Savage model 11 in .308 Win left handed configuration for sale. Tags and stickers all still on it and has never been shot. Includes scope bases, accutrigger adjustment tool, all paperwork, box etc.

I bought this hoping to convert to a cartridge that will not fit this action and i just dont think i will use it in .308, so that means this brand new rifle is better for you than me!

Asking $390.

Text is best. I will send pics via text or email. It is in perfect condition.

Must show utah id at time of sale, face to face only, and will need to be willing to a sign bill of sale.


----------



## bigpapacow (Nov 15, 2007)

Sold


----------

